# Nissan SE-R R/C Car Drift Video Helps Promote New Sport Package Incentive in Canada



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

In these trying economic times, companies have searched for new and brilliant ways of marketing and advertising their product to the general public. Let's face it, many of us are pinching pennies and thinking twice, if not researching twice before making any sort of purchase over $10.00. In addition, with the way the Internet has developed in just the recent years, companies have turned to guerrilla-style marketing techniques, looking towards social networking and media to spread their message virally throughout the world. Nissan's newest campaign is doing just that. It's simply brilliant, while also low-budget and highly appealing to any automotive enthusiast.

Nissan Canada's marketing agency TBWA Toronto has created a new SE-R R/C car drift video, aimed at drumming up interest in a "No Charge Sport Package" for the Sentra SE-R and Sentra SE-R Spec-V.

This Sport Package includes illuminated vanity mirrors, power glass moonroof, Rockford Fosgate 8-speaker audio system with XM Satellite Radio. It's offered on the 2010 models for no additional cost for a limited time. It's not the most exciting package, but the fact that Nissan is making a conscious and creative effort to market it to the masses is brilliant. It raises awareness on not just the Nissan brand, but definitely targets the right demographic for the Sentra by hitting the Internet.

If you need any more evidence, check out the video at link below. If your inner child doesn't jump out and scream, "This is cool!" then you need to re-check your pulse. Or perhaps you're just lost on the Internet and have no real interest in cars.

More: *Nissan SE-R R/C Car Drift Video Helps Promote New Sport Package Incentive in Canada [video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

